# Solved: wireless connection up: browser won't work



## dios mio (Aug 20, 2007)

My wireless internet connection seems to be working(Status: Connected, Speed: 144.5Mbps, Signal Strength 5/5 bars), but virtually no packets are being sent (73) or received (4) after over 10 minutes of being "connected." Neither Internet Explorer nor Firefox will open any website. The wireless card I am currently using is a Linksys WUSB300N Adapter. Our router is a Buffalo WZR2-G300N Wireless Router. I am running Windows SP2.

However, my sister's computer, which uses a D-Link WDA 1320 Desktop Adapter, has had no problem receiving a constant 54.0Mbps signal and connecting to the internet since the router was set up.

After looking at a couple previous threads, I have tried the following commands:

netsh winsock reset catalog

netsh int ip reset reset.log

...and i restarted the computer

Here is my IPCONFIG /ALL, since it might be needed

----

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brendan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.co.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.co.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-N USB Network Adapt
er WUSB300N #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-10-64-80-CE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 20 August 2007 10:41:13
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 August 2007 10:41:13

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>

----

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Can you access the router's config page (go to http://192.168.11.1)? Can you access a web page using the IP address (for example, try http://209.183.226.152/networking/612658-wireless-connection-up-browser-wont.html - that should bring you back to this page)?

I would suspect DNS isn't working... either that, or some sort of blocking is set up in the router.


----------



## dios mio (Aug 20, 2007)

I forgot to mention I could not access the router's configuration page.... and it seems as though this page is inaccessible in the manner you described as well.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Can you ping the router? Actually, can you post the IPCONFIG /ALL from the machine that DOES work as well?


----------



## dios mio (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is the IPCONFIG /ALL output for the desktop that can connect to the internet:

---

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Claire
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.co.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.co.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link WDA-1320 Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-E9-4C-51-37
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 20, 2007 11:48:20 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 22, 2007 11:48:20
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, looks like yours is getting all the same DHCP info... Can you ping either machine from the other one? ie. on "Claire", try "ping 192.168.11.2"?


----------



## dios mio (Aug 20, 2007)

After restarting the computer "Brendan", I am now able to access the router's configuration page and ping the router as well. "Brendan" and "Claire" are unable to ping each other however (100% lost for both). Also, this site is still inaccessible for "Brendan" as http://209....., the link you posted earlier.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Starting to sound like the Windows firewall is turned on on both machines, as it will, I believe, do ICMP filtering by default (which would block ping packets). If it is on and you don't have an exception set for ports 80 (HTTP) that could explain the issues you're having.


----------



## dios mio (Aug 20, 2007)

Windows Firewall is off, and was off on both machines... is there any way that Norton AntiVirus software could be causing a similar problem? Because that is installed on both computers.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

adapter #6, try removing all but one in network connections, reboot and see what you get.


----------



## dios mio (Aug 20, 2007)

The wireless connection now states that I am at 300.0Mbps after some tinkering with the router configuration, but packets are still being sent at extremely low rates and I am still unable to access anything on the internet. Resetting the router, reinstalling the adapter, nothing works...

added: That wireless connection is the only one enabled at the moment


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## dios mio (Aug 20, 2007)

Once again, i ran those commands, restarted the computer. Still no luck in getting access to the internet, and the packet send/receive rates are still very low. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Starting to sound like malware.

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## dios mio (Aug 20, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 18:40:47, on 8/20/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\BUFFALO\Client Manager3\bwsvc\bwsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb10.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\BUFFALO\Client Manager3\cm3_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\309731\Program\Updates from HP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HPDTLK02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb10.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033 -noicon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ClientManager3.lnk = C:\Program Files\BUFFALO\Client Manager3\cm3_tray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\309731\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1179901224234
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bwsvc - BUFFALO INC. - C:\Program Files\BUFFALO\Client Manager3\bwsvc\bwsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Ventrilo - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Guild Wars\ventrilo_svc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WUSB300NSvc - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Linksys\WUSB300N\WLService.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://www.geocities.com/filibuster_four/coned

--
End of file - 11148 bytes


----------



## dios mio (Aug 20, 2007)

It works! Here is what I did to finally get access to the internet.

I went to the Windows Update Website while connected by LAN, ( http://www.update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us ), and selected the two optional hardware updates (Marvell - Networking - Wireless-N USB Network Adapter and Microsoft - Other Hardware - HID Non-User Input Data Filter). I then downloaded and installed, unpluged the ethernet cable, enabled my wireless connection, and poof here I am.

Thanks to Soundy, JohnWill, and bearone2 for the helpful assistance. At the very least, I am more competent in wireless networking and troubleshooting than I was previously.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

good job


----------

